# A question about "room Nodes"



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Guys, Its learning time. :dunno: I see the term "room nodes" used a few times in discussions about sub woofer placement and problems it can cause. I honestly have no idea what that means can someone enlighten me on this please and thanks?:scratch:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.marktaw.com/recording/Acoustics/AcousticsCrashCourse1-Mod.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resonant_room_modes
http://www.etfacoustic.com/modes.html
http://www.realtraps.com/art_modes.htm

These should get you started.

Kal


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> I see the term "room nodes" used a few times in discussions about sub woofer placement and problems it can cause. I honestly have no idea what that means can someone enlighten me on this please and thanks?:scratch:


At the most basic, it’s what makes response that starts out like this...










... end up like this once it gets in a room.










Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys that helps allot. So just to clarify, a room node is where the frequency waves interfere with each other causing peaks or dips in what otherwise would be a smooth and even level throughout the room?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I think that sums it up nicely. :T BTW, I think the correct term is actually “modes.”  

Regards,
Wayne


----------

